# Lake Erie Chrome



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Great last two days up on the Erie Tribs. Last fish was 31 inches 11 pounds. Took me close to 20 minutes to get the fish in. What a fight.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Great fish!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice job there... them males sure are something this year!

Frank Z


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Great job,, its great getting them on a fly rod...good fishing to all


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice! Love the steelhead!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm gonna try that this weekend, brave the crowds and all that jazz. wish me luck


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Clayton,
There were lot's of people around on Wed. With the weather this weekend it will be busy. The water was in good shape. Connueaunt Creek came up on Tuesday and Wed due to Mondays rain and was moving pretty good.
I fished the Ashtabula for the first time and did very well.
That water gets no stocking of fish but they return every year. I just kept moving around trying to avoid the crowd.
I was staying in Pa and fished the Elk as well. There were alot of drop back fish and late on Wed I did very well. I found 2 pods of fish in the shallows and no one on the water. I think most people consider the Elk a fall run stream but I have had great luck there in the spring.
Good luck


----------

